# Programmierung von lokalen GUIs



## Gayson (8. Feb 2006)

Hallo!

Ich les mich grad in die Architektur einer Anwendung ein, und bin bei den GUIs angelangt. Ich gehe von folgendem Aufbau aus:
OS-Window-System - GUI-Frontend - GUI-Engine - Anwendungskern

Nun meine Frage: Ich möchte zwei verschiedene GUIs für ein Programm haben. Muss dann für jede GUI nur das Frontend neu geschrieben werden, oder auch die Engine? Besteht also eine "ausführbare GUI" aus Frontend + Engine?

Danke!


----------



## AlArenal (8. Feb 2006)

Irgendwie wird nicht ganz klar, was du willst. Das erwähnte Buch ist vermutlich nicht Java-spezifisch, gelle?
Was soll das für ein Programm sein?


----------



## Sky (8. Feb 2006)

Stichwort: Design Pattern "MVC"

Dabei ist die View (bei richtigem Design) beliebig austauschbar.


----------

